# Well, the beans suck



## Ras (Jan 30, 2021)

I loved the beans in New Leaf. The way they hit the ground, the water, and the animal was a lot of fun. Here, they just kind of fly out a few inches and nothing. I was bored with them after my second toss.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 30, 2021)

This whole update is pure trash. Downloaded it and havent touched it since


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah, it's a small item but it's also just an example of the charm that's been taken away from small things like this. 
Obviously it's not a game breaker but the item is pretty useless compared to how fun it was on NL. They even attracted the canaries in NL in the campsite and Main Street.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 30, 2021)

In NH the beans can still be tossed in water. It scares the fish too


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 30, 2021)

i never got the beans in NL so i have nothing to compare them to, so i think they're cute but also pretty basic
like i wasn't that hyped for them and i'm not really disappointed


----------



## Uffe (Jan 30, 2021)

For some reason I thought they were just an item for decor. I didn't know you could use them. I just put them in my storage. If I can find a reason to use them as a decoration, maybe I will.


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 30, 2021)

I never got the beans in New Leaf but when I learned they were coming in this update I read about what they did in NL and was so excited to attract birds and see my villagers react. When I realized they really don't do much I was kind of disappointed. They're cute but I wish they didn't make them so much more basic.


----------



## annex (Jan 30, 2021)

I feel like I'm gently feeding the birds. Lol.

They were a lot of fun in New Leaf.


----------



## DVD (Jan 30, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i never got the beans in NL so i have nothing to compare them to, so i think they're cute but also pretty basic
> like i wasn't that hyped for them and i'm not really disappointed



Agreed. Never got them in NL so... I never understood the hype to begin with
They're like every other item of that nature in the game, cute but that's it. I mean, it's not like there's much more it could do anyways?


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 30, 2021)

I still like them. Any handhelds are good in my book, even wands as much as I don't use them.


----------



## Licorice (Jan 30, 2021)

They still make the little bloop noises when they hit the water and that’s enough for me. Everyone is being so negative about this game. Take a break maybe?


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 30, 2021)

they make a very satisfying splash on my underwater floor and that’s all I want


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 30, 2021)

They work about the same for me. I wish they were bigger though when placed. I was thinking of using them for decoration purposes but they are too small.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 30, 2021)

Ras said:


> I loved the beans in New Leaf. The way they hit the ground, the water, and the animal was a lot of fun. Here, they just kind of fly out a few inches and nothing. I was bored with them after my second toss.


They make little ripples when thrown into a body of water in this game as well as interacting with many of the objects in game such as Flowers and Pumpkins and they even scare away fish when thrown directly next to a fish shadow.

I hope you do not require a screenshot, but I do have one showing some ripples in a pond on my island.


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 30, 2021)

I tried very hard to get into them, but I really do miss the crunch of the beans hitting the ground. It would be funny if they did add sound effects for it hitting different surfaces, much like when you bang your net or shovel on different things. I'm probably still gonna make throwing beans at my friend our new greeting when we hang out.

Looking forward to getting my hands on that dance stage though!


----------



## Felix Felicis (Jan 30, 2021)

This item is so small! I don't know why I bought it and what to do with. I think just throw it away.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 30, 2021)

I like the beans. Cute litle item that makes different sounds.

It also looks nice to put on a table, I love that even tho it is not a furniture item per se, it can be used for decorating like the balloons for example.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jan 31, 2021)

idk they're just lil beans


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 31, 2021)

They look much better as furniture! When placed they look nice next to the champagne from new years. Like a fancy lil meal.
I do miss tossing beans in water and scaring fish though :<


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 31, 2021)

I have no idea what to do with them but I bought 2 so me and my husband can throw beans at each other haha


----------



## Jaco (Jan 31, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> They look much better as furniture! When placed they look nice next to the champagne from new years. Like a fancy lil meal.
> I do miss tossing beans in water and scaring fish though :<



Just an observation, the New Horizons beans do splash the water and I think also scare the fish. The beans also splash liquid floors inside of your house. They seem like pretty interactive items overall, and double as good looking snack furniture for a bar.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 31, 2021)

Meh, its just a small part of the game so I don't mind all that much if they aren't as good as NL.

I still think they are cute to throw around when I have friends on my island


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 31, 2021)

There _is_ a sound, it's just really quiet in comparison to NL's "throwing gravel onto concrete" sound effect (too quiet, though)

I wish the villagers would react to them, and I still have mixed feelings about getting minor event items from Nook Shopping, but otherwise I'm happy to have them (but the true winner for the new handheld items introduced in this update is the Big Game Megaphones. Gotta love how intense your player gets when you use one)


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 31, 2021)

I just ordered mine today, do they bounce off of objects correctly like in NL? (I remember having fun at the empty campsite since there was so many different shapes for them to interact with)

Also reposting what I added to the update thread: 
Random fun fact: Setsubun is actually on February 2nd this year! (although the games kept it as the 3rd) There's a most complete explanation here https://www.nippon.com/en/japan-data/h00926/ but in short the last time it wasn't on the 3rd was in 1984 when it was on the 4th, and the last time it was on the 2nd was 1897!


----------



## Glake (Jan 31, 2021)

Licorice said:


> They still make the little bloop noises when they hit the water and that’s enough for me. Everyone is being so negative about this game. Take a break maybe?



I ain't takin no break till them beans manifest ma BrEwSTeR


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 31, 2021)

Glake said:


> I ain't takin no break till them beans manifest ma BrEwSTeR


Maybe Brewster might appear if you throw your beans 20,000,000 times.


----------



## Aardbei (Jan 31, 2021)

They don't bounce anymore


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 31, 2021)

They still shake the flowers if you toss them just right and make the little flip sound when being tossed, but I wish they still had that sprinkle sound when they hit the ground. I don't know, there was something satisfying about hearing the pitter-patter lol.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 31, 2021)

Well, just ordered mine, and from reading posts up until now, sounds to me like they ruined beans completely  which is not at all nice because I'm going to miss the little things that made them so much fun, such as the wide splatter effect, the crunchy SFX they made, and villagers' surprised, wide eyes as you tossed beans at them, which was a lot of fun! Being able to feed the birdies at the campgrounds will be missed, too. It was cute and relaxing to just hang with nature, listening to the chirping of the canaries as they gathered around you.

At least we can say Nintendo didn't forget beans were a thing and brought them back. Sounds to me that they serve better as a placed furniture piece, but handheld accessories are always nice to have. We really just need more variety at this point. Maracas are fun, so there's that.


----------



## Snek (Jan 31, 2021)

The beans were among the most disappointing parts of the update. There were plenty of negative things about NL, but for me the beans were so much better in that game. NH should feel like a progression, but for some reason it feels like the devs aren't putting in enough effort. I'll reserve judgment though for the March update. Nintendo loves anniversary events.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2021)

I was really disappointed with the beans. in New Leaf they were super noisy and bounced all over the place, ricocheting off of everything. in New Horizons they just kinda... _gently toss_ and that's it. they only affect one flower in front of you and theyre not nearly as satisfying as they were in NL.

I didn't even check to see that they interacted with the water because I boxed them so quickly lol. never took them back out and prob never will.


----------



## Rairu (Jan 31, 2021)

Licorice said:


> They still make the little bloop noises when they hit the water and that’s enough for me. Everyone is being so negative about this game. Take a break maybe?



 So agree with you! There are always things in the next versions of games which are left out for various reason, but the game is to be fun!!


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 31, 2021)

.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jan 31, 2021)

Folks, it’s just beans.

Do you know that meme that’s like “when you hate someone so much, that everything they do is annoying”. This feels like that.

If you’re too annoyed about the game, take a break. And there’s is also a Rant thread already, btw.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm happy to have the beans rather than not have them because they are fun to throw. But I was disappointed at the lack of bouncing and no expressions when I toss them at my villagers. I used to think the faces they made were hilarious! 

I don't understand why they removed the noise and bounce :c
At least they bloop when you throw them into water still


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> If you’re too annoyed about the game, take a break. And there’s is also a Rant thread already, btw.


Exactly, if you want your precious beans back from New Leaf take a break from New Horizons and play New Leaf again. The amount of hate for small, trivial things like this in New Horizons is just becoming annoying and nitpicky.


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Folks, it’s just beans.
> 
> Do you know that meme that’s like “when you hate someone so much, that everything they do is annoying”. This feels like that.
> 
> If you’re too annoyed about the game, take a break. And there’s is also a Rant thread already, btw.





Bk1234 said:


> Exactly, if you want your precious beans back from New Leaf take a break from New Horizons and play New Leaf again. The amount of hate for small, trivial things like this in New Horizons is just becoming annoying and nitpicky.


The user-made rant thread is unofficial and not endorsed by staff. Users are free to make new threads to complain about specific things if they wish. If you dislike the content of a thread it is better to not engage with it.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jan 31, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The user-made rant thread is unofficial and not endorsed by staff. Users are free to make new threads to complain about specific things if they wish. If you dislike the content of a thread it is better to not engage with it.


I get that, it’s just hard to see so much hate on here sometimes.  I’ll refrain from engaging in similar threads in the future.


----------



## marea (Jan 31, 2021)

So they dont attract birds and villagers dont react to them anymore? that is too bad but i barely used them in new leaf anyway.


----------



## Opal (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah, I was also hoping we'd be able to use the megaphones to call our villagers and find out where they are like in NL but nope :/


----------



## Ras (Jan 31, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> I get that, it’s just hard to see so much hate on here sometimes.  I’ll refrain from engaging in similar threads in the future.



Yeah, well you're focusing on the wrong guy. I have never complained about New Horizons. I just don't like the beans. And the beans were my favorite thing from NL.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Feb 1, 2021)

I haven’t played the new update to be honest so I had no idea we got beans. I’m curious now though I might have to start playing again.


----------



## Junalt (Feb 1, 2021)

Opal said:


> Yeah, I was also hoping we'd be able to use the megaphones to call our villagers and find out where they are like in NL but nope :/



Switch doesn’t have a built in microphone so that feature is not even possible.


----------



## Jaco (Feb 1, 2021)

Are bouncing beans and birds _really_ that gamebreaking?


----------



## Schlobbo (Feb 1, 2021)

Ras said:


> I loved the beans in New Leaf. The way they hit the ground, the water, and the animal was a lot of fun. Here, they just kind of fly out a few inches and nothing. I was bored with them after my second toss.



Same here! I was really excited when I saw the beans, but throwing them feels disappointing. The ripple effect is nice, but throwing them on the ground is a huge step backwards.



Slothicans said:


> "New Leaf did this, New Leaf did that." Yeah, but New Horizons is not going to be New Leaf 2.0 and people need to realize that. I'm glad they do different things even for items that were in previous games. Change is good, not everything needs to be a carbon copy of New Leaf.



I get that, but why make things worse than they were before? It's just another thing that they cut out/changed without good reason - and I think that's why some people (myself included) are disappointed. It feels a little lazy on their part.



Junalt said:


> Switch doesn’t have a built in microphone so that feature is not even possible.



A "villager wheel" just like for tools or wands could rectify that.



Jaco said:


> Are bouncing beans and birds _really_ that gamebreaking?



Animal crossing is all about those little things. You can't win the game, there is no ultimate goal - it's pure immersion. So I completely understand why people obsess about an item like the beans.


----------



## Tindre (Feb 1, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Switch doesn’t have a built in microphone so that feature is not even possible.


We have a cellphone. Just let us pick someone to "call" and have a speech bubble appear ingame in their direction so we can find them ... honestly its not hard.


----------



## Junalt (Feb 1, 2021)

Tindre said:


> We have a cellphone. Just let us pick someone to "call" and have a speech bubble appear ingame in their direction so we can find them ... honestly its not hard.



I thought we were talking about and comparing specifically against the NL megaphone here. If we are talking about wishlists, then why stop there tbh. Just put all npcs and villagers on the map at all times without the need to use any app. Anyway, that’s a discussion for the ACNH wishlist thread. This thread is to critique beans.

On topic about the beans, I prefer NL‘s sound effects, but even there I only used them a couple times before putting it back in the storage. Maybe it was an honest mistake and Nintendo didn’t know the beans were so important to people. I didn’t know.


----------



## Opal (Feb 1, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Switch doesn’t have a built in microphone so that feature is not even possible.


Ooh, still, they could change it so that you have to type the villager's name instead of actually saying it


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 1, 2021)

I mean I think they're good? I can understand being disappointed over a lack of furniture or poor dialogue, but I think the beans are cute


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 1, 2021)

I never did the beans in New Leaf so I suppose I don't miss the functionality at all, this just serves as another example of New Horizons being really polished and nice but lacking in the small things, which all add up to the character of the game being a little more bland than past games.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Are bouncing beans and birds _really_ that gamebreaking?


The OP never said it broke the game for them. Just that they loved how they worked in NL and was disappointed in how they were introduced in NH. But Animal Crossing is also about the simple little things. Birds coming to eat the beans you tossed, seeing the beans bounce across the ground and rustling a cluster of flowers. It's just those little simple things that they enjoyed and I did as well.

I won't say the game is broken and I will never touch it because they made the beans less alluring in NH, but I am still disappointed that they didn't really add to it, took away from it, and also most of the content is from the old games. The only new content that they added were the pumpkins. Everything else was around since PG-NL. So it's kind of a shame that they cut the corners on the old content and also haven't added anything actually new.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Exactly, if you want your precious beans back from New Leaf take a break from New Horizons and play New Leaf again. The amount of hate for small, trivial things like this in New Horizons is just becoming annoying and nitpicky.


I think the problem is that each preceding Animal Crossing game had set a standard for the next one, and it seems as if New Horizons is failing to meet the high standard that New Leaf had set. each game should strive to do so much better than the previous game did, and while New Horizons has introduced some new things like small QoL updates (such as not having to worry about running over and destroying flowers anymore) it missed the mark in many places. that's why people keep comparing the two games. 

i really am about to just go back to NL to be honest.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 1, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> So it's kind of a shame that they cut the corners on the old content and also haven't added anything actually new.



The crafting mechanic and growing pumpkins have totally been in since the Gamecube Animal Crossing. Totally.


----------



## Franny (Feb 1, 2021)

i felt the same because they dont seem as "dramatic" now, but i still love throwing them at my boyfriend whenever he visits my island hehe


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 1, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think the problem is that each preceding Animal Crossing game had set a standard for the next one, and it seems as if New Horizons is failing to meet the high standard that New Leaf had set. each game should strive to do so much better than the previous game did, and while New Horizons has introduced some new things like small QoL updates (such as not having to worry about running over and destroying flowers anymore) it missed the mark in many places. that's why people keep comparing the two games.
> 
> i really am about to just go back to NL to be honest.


I agree, I would spent time in New Leaf again if my 3DS hadn't died 

But really yeah the beans mean almost nothing and aren't significant to the gameplay at all, but they're not in isolation and act really as a symbol of the fact that New Horizons doesn't have the same level of care in details and personality as past games, or at least New leaf.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 1, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> The crafting mechanic and growing pumpkins have totally been in since the Gamecube Animal Crossing. Totally.


I stated that the content they've added in the updates hasn't been mostly new stuff, besides the pumpkins. Crafting is new, but I think it's from Pocket Camp. I could be wrong, as I never played the game. But I never said that crafting, terraforming, and placing furniture outside were not new features. I was referring to the new updates. Way to gloss over my post.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 1, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I stated that the content they've added in the updates hasn't been mostly new stuff, besides the pumpkins. Crafting is new, but I think it's from Pocket Camp. I could be wrong, as I never played the game. But I never said that crafting, terraforming, and placing furniture outside were not new features. I was referring to the new updates. Way to gloss over my post.



crafting is a core "mechanic" in PC, yes. it's definitely different (you don't craft tools, cyrus does it for you, and it's not instant) but a lot of those differences are down to PC being a mobile game and not following the same game-play as a mainline game. regardless, it's not exclusive to NH and PC is very _likely _where they got the idea from.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 1, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I stated that the content they've added in the updates hasn't been mostly new stuff, besides the pumpkins. Crafting is new, but I think it's from Pocket Camp. I could be wrong, as I never played the game. But I never said that crafting, terraforming, and placing furniture outside were not new features. I was referring to the new updates. Way to gloss over my post.



I didn't gloss over your post. I read it several times before deciding to respond. I even reread it just now. I will admit to still being a bit sleepy from a nap, so it is totally possible that I missed that one line several times. (Because I just reread it again and saw it . I'm only human. Sometimes I wish I was Ribbot.)

I would also like to point out that all of the holiday items have technically been redesigned. So technically, they are new. And customizable! The way you get the pirate items is also new in this game and the way you get the mermaid items in this game are new. They even put in the mermaid fence which is brand new. (I think? Was there a mermaid fence for your house in NL? I honestly forget) There are variations of megaphones   now where there was only one before. We have got new reactions and new hairstyles that weren't in any AC game before. This is the first game where we can all get regional items easily (even if they are just something to be ordered from the catalog).

They just might not be totally revamping how each holiday works or making something new in that respect. But to say that they haven't been adding new things in the updates is untrue.


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 1, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Folks, it’s just beans.
> 
> Do you know that meme that’s like “when you hate someone so much, that everything they do is annoying”. This feels like that.



No, this is terrible. I paid $59.99 + tax to receive free beans that, when hitting the floor, do not make a sound matching the note of F#, prompting a triple rainbow, doves to fly across my island, jump right out of my television, and swiftly zoom around my room as angels resembling Timmy and Tommy Nook sing a holy tune in acapella.

Currently figuring out how I'm going to refund a game that's a year old, that I've put 1,000+ hours into, and still play daily but with an angry face on. So frustrating.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> No, this is terrible. I paid $59.99 + tax to receive free beans that, when hitting the floor, do not make a sound matching the note of F#, prompting a triple rainbow, doves to fly across my island, jump right out of my television, and swiftly zoom around my room as angels resembling Timmy and Tommy Nook sing a holy tune in acapella.


I'm deceased


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 1, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I didn't gloss over your post. I read it several times before deciding to respond. I even reread it just now. I will admit to still being a bit sleepy from a nap, so it is totally possible that I missed that one line several times. (Because I just reread it again and saw it . I'm only human. Sometimes I wish I was Ribbot.)
> 
> I would also like to point out that all of the holiday items have technically been redesigned. So technically, they are new. And customizable! The way you get the pirate items is also new in this game and the way you get the mermaid items in this game are new. They even put in the mermaid fence which is brand new. (I think? Was there a mermaid fence for your house in NL? I honestly forget) There are variations of megaphones   now where there was only one before. We have got new reactions and new hairstyles that weren't in any AC game before. This is the first game where we can all get regional items easily (even if they are just something to be ordered from the catalog).
> 
> They just might not be totally revamping how each holiday works or making something new in that respect. But to say that they haven't been adding new things in the updates is untrue.


I think the mermaid fence was part of your home decor. So you went to Nook to do customs to your house and mermaid theme was one of them. So you could choose door, fence, roof, ect. I'm still trying to get most of pirate Gulliver's stuff. He's given me most of the clothes for the pirate costume, so I hope he can actually give me the pirate theme stuff now.

Pascal used to give the pirate stuff and the mermaid stuff was part of Club Toritmers mini-game rewards. It took a lot of medals to buy the sets. So even though Pascal can be a pain in the butt of giving you pearls instead of diy, it's not as time consuming. Or it may be the same amount depending on how lucky you get. Because you still do need to catch the pearls to craft.

I remember spending a full day doing medals and then jumping club islands to buy the full set for one of my friend's birthdays. They kind of stopped being my friend soon after lol, so I should had kept it for myself.

Also that was my fault. I wrote content and I meant updates. That is on me, I am an idiot lol.


----------



## moonlights (Feb 1, 2021)

I was using the beans today and noticed they do make a small crunching noise when your villager puts their hand in it, and they do cause reactions from the water and flowers. it's obviously a little quieter than the ones in NL, but I think it's a cute addition nonetheless.
and if I remember correctly all the villagers did when you threw beans at them in NL was widen their eyes, it wasn't anything game changing...
I like that we're actually able to obtain them easily in NH and that there's a small description of their significance.


----------



## Jaco (Feb 1, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> The OP never said it broke the game for them. Just that they loved how they worked in NL and was disappointed in how they were introduced in NH. But Animal Crossing is also about the simple little things. Birds coming to eat the beans you tossed, seeing the beans bounce across the ground and rustling a cluster of flowers. It's just those little simple things that they enjoyed and I did as well.



Even if the beans bounced on the ground and rustled flowers, you don't think people would still complain? (Reminder that the beans splatter water, including liquid floors, and I'm pretty sure they also interact with flowers although I haven't tested it myself).

I just feel like some of the complaints in this thread are a little on the unreasonable side of things.



> I won't say the game is broken and I will never touch it because they made the beans less alluring in NH, but I am still disappointed that they didn't really add to it, took away from it, and also most of the content is from the old games. *The only new content that they added were the pumpkins*. Everything else was around since PG-NL. So it's kind of a shame that they cut the corners on the old content and *also haven't added anything actually new*.



Come on....you have to give New Horizons more credit than that. Outdoor decorating, terraforming, aren't anything new?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Even if the beans bounced on the ground and rustled flowers, you don't think people would still complain? (Reminder that the beans splatter water, including liquid floors, and I'm pretty sure they also interact with flowers although I haven't tested it myself).
> 
> I just feel like these complaints are a little on the unreasonable side of things.
> 
> ...


That was my bad, I meant the updates. Not the stuff that it came with, which are very new. They took from the other games NL (pwp) and PC (crafting) and made them better.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

so i know i said i wasn't too interested in the beans but now i've had them for a few days, i'm starting to really like them

they've become my 2nd favourite held item after the wand


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 2, 2021)

So I got them today after reading this thread and wow. Did not expect them to be this bad.

I had asked before if they bounced off of object models properly like they did in NL but not unless if you're in front of water few beans just... disappear mid-air into the void. Not anywhere near as satisfying as they used to be, I remember how much time I used to spend just running around throwing them at things


----------



## charmingpeach (Feb 2, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> No, this is terrible. I paid $59.99 + tax to receive free beans that, when hitting the floor, do not make a sound matching the note of F#, prompting a triple rainbow, doves to fly across my island, jump right out of my television, and swiftly zoom around my room as angels resembling Timmy and Tommy Nook sing a holy tune in acapella.
> 
> Currently figuring out how I'm going to refund a game that's a year old, that I've put 1,000+ hours into, and still play daily but with an angry face on. So frustrating.


With all due respect and, I mean this in the nicest way possible. But didn't you just say in another thread that people who enjoy the game should not be mocked or shaded? You are basically doing that just right now towards the people who didn't enjoy a part of the game and mocking them for being disappointed about little details. I think people who enjoy the game versus those who don't should stop engaging in threads that don't go their way. I get it's frustrating I really do, but I don't think we get much out of provoking each other at the slightest chance. (This goes both ways, as there is both a rant thread and a positivity thread)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> So I got them today after reading this thread and wow. Did not expect them to be this bad.
> 
> I had asked before if they bounced off of object models properly like they did in NL but not unless if you're in front of what a few beans just... disappear mid-air into the void. Not anywhere near as satisfying as they used to be, I remember how much time I used to spend just running around throwing them at things


yeah basically, instead of them bouncing around for a few seconds they literally just disappear right before they even hit the ground lol 


man we all so choked up over beans, the AC community is so wild


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 2, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> In NH the beans can still be tossed in water. It scares the fish too


this is the only reason I wanted them

though the travel distance compared to new leaf's beans iirc and certainly the sfx are underwhelming, to say the least


----------



## heaven. (Feb 2, 2021)

i agree that they're not as good as the beans from nl, but i don't really use any of the handheld items anyway so i'm not bothered by it or anything. i do miss ice cream and heart-shaped balloons, though...


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 2, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> With all due respect and, I mean this in the nicest way possible. But didn't you just say in another thread that people who enjoy the game should not be mocked or shaded? You are basically doing that just right now towards the people who didn't enjoy a part of the game and mocking them for being disappointed about little details. I think people who enjoy the game versus those who don't should stop engaging in threads that don't go their way. I get it's frustrating I really do, but I don't think we get much out of provoking each other at the slightest chance. (This goes both ways, as there is both a rant thread and a positivity thread)


No, I specifically said the shady and unkind name calling was unwarranted. There’s a clear and distinct difference between popping into *every single* thread with non-constructive negativity *while also* calling people “Nintendo-complacent”, fanboys, etc. versus my tongue in cheek comment over beans, which was humor intended for everyone, whether they like or dislike the game.

As for your last point, there is no point in having a forum if people can’t *politely* discuss and debate and things. That’s where great ideas and good discussion come from. But one shouldn’t be able to go from thread to thread with aggressive comments and negativity without someone else giving their own input on a feature that, maybe, they like. Personally, I feel the rant/positivity thread are a different matter, and should be kept true to their topic, but that’s just me.


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 2, 2021)

I liked how they attracted the birds in NL! Not only that, but if you had someone over and you tossed beans at them, they would do: O_O

But they don’t do that in NH and it was kinda meh, I didn’t play with them very long before I got bored with it.


----------



## loveclove (Feb 2, 2021)

Off to go buy them because I thought they were just decor and did not get one, so anything else will be a bonus


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 2, 2021)

The one item I loved in NL and was so excited to get in NH is ruined. I was so disappointed with them. 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021

Though on the flip side I will say I'm happy I got them ! I didn't think they'd ever return so as much I was disappointed I'm still happy we got them at all ! I still love them and use them and enjoy them. It's a cute item and I won't be too hard on Nintendo for something so small since it was a surprise to me anyways. It's kind of my fault for expecting something to be exactly the same. I need to not be so stuck in the past !


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 2, 2021)

corlee1289 said:


> I liked how they attracted the birds in NL! Not only that, but if you had someone over and you tossed beans at them, they would do: O_O


omg I totally forgot they did that, that was like one of the best things about the beans in NL 

also kinda off topic but I also miss the toy hammer a lot.


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm deceased


^^This is my favorite post of this whole thread lmao. 

I just downloaded the update yesterday. I haven't played in a month (which my. villagers had no problem reminding me of) and my character came out DUSTING HER HAIR OFF. Looking forward to checking out all the things in the update!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg I totally forgot they did that, that was like one of the best things about the beans in NL
> 
> also kinda off topic but I also miss the toy hammer a lot.


I WANT THE HAMMER SO BADLY ITS SO DUMB BUT *BONK GO TO JAIL IS FUNNY*

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021



DrewAC said:


> No, this is terrible. I paid $59.99 + tax to receive free beans that, when hitting the floor, do not make a sound matching the note of F#, prompting a triple rainbow, doves to fly across my island, jump right out of my television, and swiftly zoom around my room as angels resembling Timmy and Tommy Nook sing a holy tune in acapella.
> 
> Currently figuring out how I'm going to refund a game that's a year old, that I've put 1,000+ hours into, and still play daily but with an angry face on. So frustrating.


Bruh I'm dead as hell 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021



Opal said:


> Ooh, still, they could change it so that you have to type the villager's name instead of actually saying it


Then what's the point of the megaphone is you can't tell out to the villager? Seems pointless. That item hardly worked for me in NL so I never used it


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 3, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah basically, instead of them bouncing around for a few seconds they literally just disappear right before they even hit the ground lol
> 
> 
> man we all so choked up over beans, the AC community is so wild


Right? I know it's petty but I loved those beans  I think too considering how hard they were to get at first made them feel more special


----------



## Berrymia (Feb 3, 2021)

I do wanna say tho, that I’m sad I can’t harass my villagers by throwing beans at them lol. I was hoping they’d give a reaction to the throwing but oh well.


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 3, 2021)

I was really disappointed in the beans as well!

I have them in New Leaf and I love them. I love the little sound they make, how they bounce on the ground and over flowers, throwing them in the water, throwing them at my friends when they come to visit, etc etc. 

I was _so _excited for them to come to New Horizons as well but as soon as I threw them I was just like... _oh_  

It’s such a little thing but I don’t see why it needed to be change? Upgrade the graphics but keep the mechanics the same.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 3, 2021)

I read most of the comments here. Stories of the beans from NL sound amazing. Ive only played NH and thought the beans were pretty fun as they were but didnt understand the hype on the forums about beans. This was insightful to me.
I did see some complain about the size of the beans being to small to decorate with. I just wanted to share that I put mine near my crops by my workbench in my farm area and another on a table in a food cooking area. They look like they belong. I was also surprised to not see posts online using beans to pretend plant in farm photos or those with fairytale inspired island not try to make something with the jack and the bean stock story. Maybe later when Festivale ends?


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Feb 3, 2021)

Licorice said:


> They still make the little bloop noises when they hit the water and that’s enough for me. Everyone is being so negative about this game. Take a break maybe?



I think everyone is entitled to their own opinion about the game, but I also think sometimes people get so wrapped up in what's gone or different that it stops them from enjoying things that are great about the game (no hate towards anyone! Just an opinion I've developed after reading various threads.) There are things I def miss, but the game still has my heart. Where is everyone getting the beans from tho!?


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 3, 2021)

PoppyPumpkin said:


> I think everyone is entitled to their own opinion about the game, but I also think sometimes people get so wrapped up in what's gone or different that it stops them from enjoying things that are great about the game (no hate towards anyone! Just an opinion I've developed after reading various threads.) There are things I def miss, but the game still has my heart. Where is everyone getting the beans from tho!?



You have to order them from the little Nook shop you access via your phone or through the ABD in the town hall!  I think they’re still available along with some other limited edition items!


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 3, 2021)

Slothicans said:


> "New Leaf did this, New Leaf did that." Yeah, but New Horizons is not going to be New Leaf 2.0 and people need to realize that. I'm glad they do different things even for items that were in previous games. Change is good, not everything needs to be a carbon copy of New Leaf.



Take a deep breath, and re-read what you just said. As said in another thread, for many people AC (and life) is about the little things. These little things add up.

Was the thread complaining about the absence of the New Leaf campsite? No.
Was the thread complaining about the absence of Public Works Projects? No.
Was the thread complaining about the lack of Club LOL? No.
Was the thread complaining about the absence of that streetpass place with Digby? Absolutely not.
Was the thread complaining about the 3DS/Wii U items being missing? Nope.

So other than showcasing your disdain for those of us who appreciate the little things in Animal Crossing, what intelligent thought were you trying to portray with that statement?

"New Leaf did this, New Leaf did that."

The beans are just one item. They just function in an objectively lesser way than they did in the PREVIOUS ITERATION of the game that existed on weaker hardware. It's not psychopathic to expect at least the same level of quality on something like that.

This isn't doing different things. This isn't "change". This is a cookie cutter example of laziness.



Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Folks, it’s just beans.
> 
> Do you know that meme that’s like “when you hate someone so much, that everything they do is annoying”. This feels like that.
> 
> If you’re too annoyed about the game, take a break. And there’s is also a Rant thread already, btw.



Again - you're dismissing the people who enjoy the little things in life. This isn't "you hate someone so much, everything they do is annoying." 

I don't see why "negative threads" also known as "anything that vaguely criticizes New Horizons" should be relegated to a single thread. 



Bk1234 said:


> Exactly, if you want your precious beans back from New Leaf take a break from New Horizons and play New Leaf again. The amount of hate for small, trivial things like this in New Horizons is just becoming annoying and nitpicky.





Bk1234 said:


> I get that, it’s just hard to see so much hate on here sometimes.  I’ll refrain from engaging in similar threads in the future.




I don't think it's hate. I think people play the game having subpar expectations, and somehow the game disappoints on that too! You know, you (and many others) seem to be heavily annoyed by the "hate" you read on here about this game. You could say that random internet users negative opinions on a game you like is insignificant. You could say it's small and trivial - but yet here you (and many others) are complaining about it. Have you ever thought that the same feeling you have about seeing these threads, is a similar feeling others like myself get when we boot up ACNH? When the game turns on, and these things you claim are "small and trivial" appear and just dampers our enjoyment of the game?



Vrisnem said:


> The user-made rant thread is unofficial and not endorsed by staff. Users are free to make new threads to complain about specific things if they wish. If you dislike the content of a thread it is better to not engage with it.



Preach!  



DrewAC said:


> No, this is terrible. I paid $59.99 + tax to receive free beans that, when hitting the floor, do not make a sound matching the note of F#, prompting a triple rainbow, doves to fly across my island, jump right out of my television, and swiftly zoom around my room as angels resembling Timmy and Tommy Nook sing a holy tune in acapella.
> 
> Currently figuring out how I'm going to refund a game that's a year old, that I've put 1,000+ hours into, and still play daily but with an angry face on. So frustrating.



I get that this was probably for the laughs - and it was kinda funny, but it also makes a mockery of those who enjoy little things. Am I personally offended? No. But I've made less condescending statements before and am pinned with words such as "aggressive", "rude", etc. 

And no, the beans (like the updates, ha!) aren't "free". Nintendo hasn't given us any "free" updates despite being marketed as such. Almost everything in these updates (other than select few things that mostly happened early on) are staples of the series.


----------



## Bk1234 (Feb 3, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> is a similar feeling others like myself get when we boot up ACNH? When the game turns on, and these things you claim are "small and trivial" appear and just dampers our enjoyment of the game?


Simple: be a problem-solver and don’t play the game if you don’t enjoy it, just like I will no longer be engaging in these type of threads if I don’t like the content material.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 3, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Simple: be a problem-solver and don’t play the game if you don’t enjoy it, just like I will no longer be engaging in these type of threads if I don’t like the content material.



I'm passionate about Animal Crossing - so that doesn't solve it.

And good for you!


----------



## Junalt (Feb 3, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> I'm passionate about Animal Crossing - so that doesn't solve it.
> 
> And good for you!



Being passionate about AC means having to force yourself to play a game you don’t like all the whilst complaining about it?


----------



## Raz (Feb 3, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Being passionate about AC means having to force yourself to play a game you don’t like all the whilst complaining about it?


Yeah, I don't get that.

"Look, everyone, I'm too passionate about a game, and there's this thing and this other thing in the game that I don't like, so I will keep playing a game that bothers me and then I'll go to a forum on the internet to tell the world how I dislike a game no one's forcing me to play".

Sounds very... 2020ish


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 3, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Being passionate about AC means having to force yourself to play a game you don’t like all the whilst complaining about it?



It's people like you who insist that if someone "complains" about a game they don't like it. I "like" ACNH. I just think it has a lot of shortcomings.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 3, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> Take a deep breath, and re-read what you just said. As said in another thread, for many people AC (and life) is about the little things. These little things add up.
> 
> Was the thread complaining about the absence of the New Leaf campsite? No.
> Was the thread complaining about the absence of Public Works Projects? No.
> ...



I don’t really know what else to say to you other than: you’re free to voice your opinion about the game, but so are the ones reacting to your opinions about it. The statement I made about the rant thread was precisely because there’s tons of threads like this one (or yours) weekly or daily, so to me there’s no point in making new threads about complaints or rant where there’s one uniting all of them together. But the mod made its point and I have no other say in that, so that is that.

I don’t care if people like the game or not. Nor if you like it or not. Tbh, I don’t really care about you. I enjoy it, I play it (pour long hours into it) and my friends play it with me. I’ll still disagree with people who claim the game is barebones or push the “lazy devs” narrative onto a game where players are logging 2000+ hours in. 

To be honest, I’m kinda over this discussion with you and I don’t intend to engage again. Good luck to you and I hope you enjoy the game or stop playing, or whatever.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 3, 2021)

Imagine playing a game you hate and complain about it but call yourself a fan lol


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 3, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Imagine playing a game you hate and complain about it but call yourself a fan lol



Imagine grossly misrepresenting people and saying that they hate a game because they have issues with aspects of it.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 3, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> Imagine grossly misrepresenting people and saying that they hate a game because they have issues with aspects of it.


I know right imagine that. Couldn't be me lmao


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 3, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I know right imagine that. Couldn't be me lmao



but that literally was you? it's like you think criticism and enjoyment are mutually exclusive when they're not.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 3, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> but that literally was you? it's like you think criticism and enjoyment are mutually exclusive when they're not.


No. All I'm saying if you don't like something leave it alone.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 3, 2021)

Milky star said:


> No. All I'm saying if you don't like something leave it alone.



think you need to reread what i said: "criticism and enjoyment aren't mutually exclusive"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 3, 2021)

I read what you said. If you dislike something leave it alone. No need to constant hurt yourself and pain yourself playing a game you dislike. If you can enjoy the game with a few problems that's fine to. But if all the problems causes you to not enjoy the game walk away and put away the game


----------



## Junalt (Feb 3, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> Imagine grossly misrepresenting people and saying that they hate a game because they have issues with aspects of it.



Imagine writing a whole essay about how bad NH is compared to AC GCN on top of all your other criticism about how NL is superior about this or that aspect (many of which are not constructive - developers lazy, all furniture ugly etc), on top of saying in this very thread your enjoyment has been dampened by all these things and then getting surprised when people assumed you don’t like the game. You grossly misrepresented yourself in that case.


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 3, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Imagine writing a whole essay about how bad NH is compared to AC GCN on top of all your other criticism about how NL is superior about this or that aspect (many of which are not constructive - developers lazy, all furniture ugly etc), on top of saying in this very thread your enjoyment has been dampened by all these things and then getting surprised when people assumed you don’t like the game. You grossly misrepresented yourself in that case.



Something can still be good if something else is better. Just because I wasn't all peaches and cream about NH doesn't mean that I hate the game.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 3, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I read what you said. If you dislike something leave it alone. No need to constant hurt yourself and pain yourself playing a game you dislike. If you can enjoy the game with a few problems that's fine to. But if all the problems causes you to not enjoy the game walk away and put away the game



you didn't. people have the right to complain about, criticize and/or dislike aspects of something while enjoying the rest, and i'm not entirely sure what part of that is so hard to understand. your initial statement wasn't cut and dry a la "if you flat out hate everything about the game, stop playing" because i could agree with that, even if it's not my place to tell people what they can and can't do. no, you said (or implied, whatever) that people who complain whatsoever can't call themselves fans and/or shouldn't play the game which is a ridiculous thing to say given that, again, criticism and enjoyment* are not* mutually exclusive. you can do both, plenty of people do, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 3, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> you didn't. people have the right to complain about, criticize and/or dislike aspects of something while enjoying the rest, and i'm not entirely sure what part of that is so hard to understand. your initial statement wasn't cut and dry a la "if you flat out hate everything about the game, stop playing" because i could agree with that, even if it's not my place to tell people what they can and can't do. no, you said (or implied, whatever) that people who complain whatsoever can't call themselves fans and/or shouldn't play the game which is a ridiculous thing to say given that, again, criticism and enjoyment* are not* mutually exclusive. you can do both, plenty of people do, and there's nothing wrong with that.


I never said no one didn't have right.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021

But I see what you're saying


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey everyone, please tone down the comments towards other users. Everyone is free to have any view about the beans as strongly as they feel, so let's avoid public criticism when people share their opinion about them here.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 4, 2021)

Honestly I just feel like... There are always some people that post negativity in every single thread regardless of if it suits the topic, I’ve had that happen too. I‘ve made threads asking about stuff people like and included in the first post to please not post just to say ‘nothing’ or ‘I hate all of it’ because it wasn’t constructive to the topic and I still got those posts. I think that because of that people are a bit tired of the hate, so when they see actual critique or discussion they feel a bit down about it all, so it ends up seeming like there are two camps. While in reality we’re all just here to discuss the game with only a few exceptions that are really on a ‘side’


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 4, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> And no, the beans (like the updates, ha!) aren't "free". Nintendo hasn't given us any "free" updates despite being marketed as such. Almost everything in these updates (other than select few things that mostly happened early on) are staples of the series.


Absolutely anything they provide after the release date, whether it’s a bug fix, QoL adjustment, object content, or interactive gameplay is free. That goes for whether or not we’ve had it in the past. They absolutely could charge for DLC for content we have or haven’t had in the past, like other life simulations do (cough- The Sims) but they don’t. And that’s something worth noting and definitely worth appreciating. Whereas other companies treat their fans poorly, Nintendo isn’t doing that. I hold zero loyalty to any company, but I think it’s vital to give credit where it’s due.

ETA: Also worth noting, because lots seem to be forgetting about this, the beans in NL were a Japanese exclusive item. If you were outside of Japan, you likely either hacked them into NL or paid an absurd amount of bells for someone to give you the object (likely hacked in anyway). I’d wager the majority of players could not even get this item at all. In NH, it’s accessible to all players regardless of country and that’s a great thing!


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 4, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> ETA: Also worth noting, because lots seem to be forgetting about this, the beans in NL were a Japanese exclusive item. If you were outside of Japan, you likely either hacked them into NL or paid an absurd amount of bells for someone to give you the object (likely hacked in anyway) to get the object. It was not accessible to all players like it is in NH.



post-WA you could get them from harvey in the campground, so they were 100% accessible to all players. from launch? no. but they also didn't even exist period in NH at launch so.


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 4, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> post-WA you could get them from harvey in the campground, so they were 100% accessible to all players. from launch? no. but they also didn't even exist period in NH at launch so.


Thanks for the info, I must have missed that because I was luckily able to obtain them after weeks and weeks of searching for them back then.

Even so, are you really going to still claim that it was 100% accessible and inclusive to all players if required players outside of Japan to wait for New Leaf’s *ONLY* major content patch, which dropped a whopping 3-4 years after the game’s release date?

In New Horizons, *everyone* got them for the first Setsubun that hit following the game’s release date, regardless of country. That’s accessible and inclusive.


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 4, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> Thanks for the info, I must have missed that because I was luckily able to obtain them after weeks and weeks of searching for them back then.
> 
> Even so, are you really going to still claim that it was 100% accessible and inclusive to all players if required players outside of Japan to wait for New Leaf’s *ONLY* major content patch, which dropped a whopping 3-4 years after the game’s release date?
> 
> In New Horizons, *everyone* got them for the first Setsubun that hit following the game’s release date, regardless of country. That’s accessible and inclusive.



"still claim" i never claimed anything in the first place, i was just pointing out that you were wrong in saying the beans weren't accessible to all players in NL when they were.


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 4, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> "still claim" i never claimed anything in the first place, i was just pointing out that you were wrong in saying the beans weren't accessible to all players in NL when they were.





daringred_ said:


> *post-WA you could get them from harvey in the campground, so they were 100% accessible to all players.* from launch? no. but they also didn't even exist period in NH at launch so.



The bolded from your post is where you *claimed* that. I’m not getting into a discussion of semantics with you, and you can disagree with me all you’d like. All I know is that I’m very happy that NH is a far more inclusive game than New Leaf was. And I love both of them, but the fact you can’t even make your character dark-skinned whatsoever outside of tanning is enough said when it comes to how inclusive it was.

And really, that’s all I have to say on this matter; With all respect, I’m not going any further with this discussion.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks like I'm in the minority who never cared for the beans in New Leaf and therefore don't care for them in NH too. Like, they are funny to use for like a few minutes until I get bored and put them in my storage where they're pretty much stay forever from there on to a point where I forgot that I even have them. 

Also wow, this thread got wild over some virtual beans...


----------



## Ganucci (Feb 4, 2021)

1. The fact that a thread was made about criticizing the beans is ridiculous.

2. I never even knew the beans existed in NL. That being said, I enjoy any limited time holiday item and am excited to have beans.


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 4, 2021)

Sweetley said:


> Looks like I'm in the minority who never cared for the beans in New Leaf and therefore don't care for them in NH too. Like, they are funny to use for like a few minutes until I get bored and put them in my storage where they're pretty much stay forever from there on to a point where I forgot that I even have them.
> 
> Also wow, this thread got wild over some virtual beans...


I’m in the same boat. I had the beans in NL through trading and I must say that either I’m remembering them incorrectly, or people are just over praising them. They’re beans. How crazy realistic do you want them to be? 

And before someone says “you probably don’t appreciate the finer details,” trust me, I do. Between the villagers’ breathing during the winter, reflections of lighting in certain floorings and the way fans will sway house plants among countless other little details, I can definitely say I am one who appreciates small details while being realistic in knowing that just because something isn’t exactly the way it was before doesn’t mean it’s the end of the world.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2021)

DrewAC said:


> The bolded from your post is where you *claimed* that. I’m not getting into a discussion of semantics with you, and you can disagree with me all you’d like. All I know is that I’m very happy that NH is a far more inclusive game than New Leaf was. And I love both of them, but the fact you can’t even make your character dark-skinned whatsoever outside of tanning is enough said when it comes to how inclusive it was.
> 
> And really, that’s all I have to say on this matter; With all respect, I’m not going any further with this discussion.


You could get the beans from Harv though.

I had heaps of them, and they had a purpose.
You feed the birds with Harv.


----------



## pochy (Feb 4, 2021)

i don't really think everybody is having an extreme reaction to just beans, i think beans are just representative of the bigger issue.

it's built up, little missing or added details that might not really be disturbing upon release.

but update after update, these details add up, it's understandable for people to be upset at missing features which were in acnl, an older and lower graphics game already by default. it's kind of like waiting for the next update only to hope that a feature isn't more watered down. it's also kind of confusing why they're watered down in the first place. to appeal to a greater audience...?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 4, 2021)

pochy said:


> i don't really think everybody is having an extreme reaction to just beans, i think beans are just representative of the bigger issue.
> 
> it's built up, little missing or added details that might not really be disturbing upon release.
> 
> but update after update, these details add up, it's understandable for people to be upset at missing features which were in acnl, an older and lower graphics game already by default. it's kind of like waiting for the next update only to hope that a feature isn't more watered down. it's also kind of confusing why they're watered down in the first place. to appeal to a greater audience...?



yeah this is like a death by a thousand paper cuts scenario - all of the little gripes we may have dont hurt the game substantially on their own but once they start piling together the bigger issue starts to arise. pretty much every problem (big or small) with this game has something in common - its lacking something.
theyve made so many steps forward but have taken so much back too. maybe im not "supposed" to compare it with previous titles but a lot of what we have has been watered down. this wont affect everyone but for me that makes it way less enjoyable.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Feb 6, 2021)

Boidoh said:


> It's people like you who insist that if someone "complains" about a game they don't like it. I "like" ACNH. I just think it has a lot of shortcomings.



This is a good point.

I -love- ACNH. But there are things from previous games that I miss and really hold out hope that they will eventually include in ACNH at some point down the line. The only thing I worry about sometimes is people focus so much on what they don't like, that they don't enjoy what's there. But that's not meant to be an insult at all, or try to silence people. I 100% believe that people need to voice their dislikes and grievances with the game. If there's never any feedback on what players like or don't like, then how would the game developers know what we want?


----------



## lexy_ (Feb 6, 2021)

pochy said:


> i don't really think everybody is having an extreme reaction to just beans, i think beans are just representative of the bigger issue.
> 
> it's built up, little missing or added details that might not really be disturbing upon release.
> 
> but update after update, these details add up, it's understandable for people to be upset at missing features which were in acnl, an older and lower graphics game already by default. it's kind of like waiting for the next update only to hope that a feature isn't more watered down. it's also kind of confusing why they're watered down in the first place. to appeal to a greater audience...?



Totally agree with you.
I also think people, who create this kind of topic, want to see if others share the same thought. 
a good game have good and bad points, there is nothing wrong by sharing opinions.


----------



## RollingAntony (Feb 6, 2021)

A fly spawned on a rotten turnip and I was able to scare it away with the beans. So they have the power to scare fish, ants and flies.

I love the little details


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 6, 2021)

This thread perfectly sums up how I feel about New Horizons in general.

But at least the graphics and soundtrack is fire.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 24, 2021)

lungs said:


> yeah this is like a death by a thousand paper cuts scenario - all of the little gripes we may have dont hurt the game substantially on their own but once they start piling together the bigger issue starts to arise. pretty much every problem (big or small) with this game has something in common - its lacking something.
> theyve made so many steps forward but have taken so much back too. maybe im not "supposed" to compare it with previous titles but a lot of what we have has been watered down. this wont affect everyone but for me that makes it way less enjoyable.


I fully agree with you. This game has improved so many things that I liked, bu that removed some others for no apparent reason? Some features which were really enjoyable and that I miss every time I play the game.


----------

